# Making a Fruit Press



## john_udt (Dec 21, 2014)

Dear All ,

Fruit Press is one of the Most Important Equipment that you will need .

Because:

1, Takes longer time to extract the juice when extracting using your hand.
2, Time the juice is kept in contact with air is more when extracting using your hand.
3, Flies and pest that may come in contact with juice are high when extracting using your hand.
4, Your hand starts paining after some time and it pains for couple of day's if you are not used to it .
5, The chances of contamination are high when extracting using your hand.
6, Extracting More Juice from the Fruits when using a Fruit press than extracting using your hand.

So I am in the process of making a Good Fruit Press :

Bought below items that are made from maple hardwood from US.

Tub - 15'' x12-1/2'' ( OD x Height ) & 3/4'' thick 
Juice Rack - This will go under the Tub - 15'' x15'' 
Pressing Disk - To fit the Tub Inner Size ;

Food Grade/Safe wooden coating:

Want some help on how to finish the Tub wooden staves parts for making it food grade/safe coating and also to protect these wooden parts for a longer life . I got a kilo of Bees wax , can this be used for finishing or as a varnish for these wooden staves/parts ? Need some tips and process on the same ..

Any one here are aware of food grade varnish that are available in India ?


Screw rod and Nut assembly :

Planning of making a 24'' long and 1 1/2'' screw rod and nut assembly then get them galvanised .Hope then the parts may not get rusted .What is the thread pitch that I should use for this 1 1/2'' screw rod ?

Juice Collecting Tray :

Need a Stainless Steel square Juice Collecting Tray ( 18''X18''),for keeping it Under Rack - This will be used to collect the Juice under the Rack .

Frames :

The frames are going to be of Steel Tubing's. The height from Ground to the Stainless Steel Tray under the Rack will be of about 25'' , so that I can keeping the Primary fermentation bucket of 23'' height under the SS Juice Collecting Tray . 

Will soon post some photos on my Fruit Press project .

Thanks,
Regards,
John


----------



## Sage (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't think I'd bother getting the screw parts galvenised. So far I've never seen one done and the old one I sold last year was well over 50 yrs old and had no rust problem. Use food grade lube on them. I'm not sure galvenised parts would not be worn off soon anyway or you would still have to use lube. Save the money!! 

You can buy the large ACME threaded rod and nuts needed for the screw.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 21, 2014)

Have you tried freezing the fruit first ?
It literally turns to much and it soo much quicker to add to the fermenter at that time - It only takes 24 hours in a freezer and then let them thaw in a bucket - because there will be alot of juice flowing from the fruit as it thaws because it is already broken down.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 22, 2014)

For food safe varnish, I use a product called EZ-DO. I have no idea if it is available in India.


----------



## Enologo (Dec 22, 2014)

JohnT said:


> For food safe varnish, I use a product called EZ-DO. I have no idea if it is available in India.



I had posted a question in another thread about a product I found called Watco's Butcher Block Oil Finish but didn't get any responses. Claims to be food safe. Ever hear of it or any experience with it??


----------



## john_udt (Dec 22, 2014)

Yes , I have used the Fruit from Freezer for my Plum and Dates wine ..

For Varnish thinking of using the Bees wax with olive oil for the wood .coating ..

I also saw some food grade varnish that is available here in India as well .Have send a mail to the manufacturer , will keep this info updated soon.

Thanks,
Regards,
John


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 23, 2014)

Enologo said:


> I had posted a question in another thread about a product I found called Watco's Butcher Block Oil Finish but didn't get any responses. Claims to be food safe. Ever hear of it or any experience with it??



I don't know how well it would work as a lubricant, but it would probably be fine. Sounds like mineral oil you'd use for sealing/finishing a cutting board.


----------



## Enologo (Dec 23, 2014)

Nothing to do with lurication but a wood finish. I read the reviews and it seemed to perform more like a ureathane then an oil finish. So I gave it a try. After a few coats it becomes a hard finish like a ureathane and not an oil just as the reviews stated. A third of the price of EZ Do and was in stock at Lowes. I haven't subjected it to the wine as yet, that's a ways off.


----------



## john_udt (Dec 26, 2014)

Just thought to update on the Progress :

The Steel Frame are now almost built and need to be finished .

Some images taken after tacking and drilled holes for frame 1/2'' bolt , the 3/8'' bolt will be for stand base.

I had an 1 1/2 '' thick screw rod and the Nut of size 3'' OD and 2'' Thickness. This assembly can be removed .

Will need to remove all the weld tacks , grained and remove the rust .Will check if the metal parts can be galvanized or get a powder coting or nickel coted locally here.

Will soon post the wooden parts ( Basket , Press disk , Rack ) that arrived from US . I asked my friend to bring to save cost & he was here for Christmas so I saved on the postage.


Thanks,
Regards,
John


----------



## john_udt (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi All,

Metal parts arrived after cleaning and a nice coating, it looks Good now after the rust all gone.

Images of Metal parts used for Press attached after the coating , hope you like it !

Will have this assembled tomorrow . 

Now I need to get the food grade wooden coting completed & will need a SS Tray of size 18''x18'' for collecting the Juice below the rack .

Thanks,
Regards,
John


----------



## Floandgary (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice rig. Just watch that the chrome doesn't flake off the screw threads under pressure


----------



## JohnT (Dec 30, 2014)

Really nice! Can not wait to see how that chrome looks with the wood fixtures!


----------



## john_udt (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi All,

Wishing You all A Wonderful Happy New Year 2015 ..

Thank you for your feedback , tips and encouragement .

Have assembled the steel and wooden parts except the SS tray that should be kept below the rack & I am yet to make one.

I have just put the screws a bit on the Wooden basket for taking this pictures , as I need to remove to get the wood varnished.

I will use this press for some time and see and make note of the problems/changes needed.

Have to see how long this chrome can remain with out any problem.

Once the SS tray and wooden varnish are completed , I will then start using this press . 

Also will try to soon post this Fruit press in Action !


Thanks,
Regards,
John


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 31, 2014)

VERY NICE JOB !!

I would keep that in the dining room - AS a show piece !


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 31, 2014)

That's gorgeous, John. Nice job!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 31, 2014)

WOW that's beautiful!


----------



## JohnT (Jan 2, 2015)

WOW!! It would almost be a shame to use it!!! It looks like it should be standing in the Metropolitan Museum of Modern Art!


----------



## bkisel (Jan 2, 2015)

Very nice! 

I'm not understanding, how will the juice be directed into a bucket? Looks like it will flow off the sides of the press.


----------



## john_udt (Jan 4, 2015)

Dear All,

Thank You for your complements and feedback.

Hi Bill,

I am yet make the SS tray under the rack , you can see that I have told the same in attached images above.

Thanks,
Regards,
John


----------



## Floandgary (Jan 5, 2015)

He-He! Mount an AIO as a motor and some nice wheels. Could be ready for the street!!! LOL


----------



## grapeman (Jan 5, 2015)

For that type of press, normally the catch pan is a catch tray made from wood. Using the wooden base you just nail or screw 1x2's to the top of the base (make a perimeter box with the 1x2's). A simple hole is drilled into the base near the outside and the whole unit is set up at a slight tilt. As the juice goes through the basket slats or bottom, it drains through the base gridwork and towrds the low side of the tilt. Place a collction bucket or pan under that and you are all set.

http://www.happyvalleyranch.com/Pioneer-Cider-Press-Grinder_p_10.html


----------



## john_udt (Jan 19, 2020)

All the wooden parts where bought from your shop long time back ..You did the shipping to my friend in USA.. Good to see you have likes the post ..Hope you are doing Good ...Have a Great New year ..


----------



## Sage (Jan 19, 2020)

A friend who owns a commercial orchard made his own cider press. He used a piece of heavy wall PVC, large diameter water pipe. Not sure where he got it. It's about 18" in diameter. He cut short slits around it with a saw.

He uses a hydraulic ram, but a screw would work fine.


----------

